# Lwc swansea or IVF Wales



## mila27 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi
I had all my treatment in IVF Wales till now but I am thinking to change for my next IVF to Lwc. Is Lwc good, does anyone have any suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Mila27,  

I have had all my tests done at IVF wales and am now considering private treatment. I'm not sure about LWC but I'm attending an open evening at CRMW in Llantrisant on Thursday. Maybe worth checking their website out.

xxx


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Hiya Mila

I have had all my tx in LWC Swansea and the Consultant is absolutely lovely and the nurses are amazing and really put u at ease.  I have never had tx in IVF Wales so cant comment about them.  Hope this helps
xxx


----------

